# 1970 Colt Cobra in nickel



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)

Gentlemen....picked up a Colt Cobra in nickel, dating to 1970....with what looks like factory Colt pearlized grips and
gold medallion. It also came with Tyler grip adaptor. The finish is near 100%. I gave $450 for it, but the Blue
Book indicates quite a bit more....especially in nickel. Any feedback on this is appreciated! I'll try to post pics.


----------



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)

Img_2598


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Sweet find!! :smt1099

I can't see the picture and I'm *dying* for the visual...how'd you get it so cheap?

VoDoo


----------



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)

Voodoo.....I don't know how to post pics here. Will try to send a couple via your email address, if available


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

The easiest way to post a pix is to host it on the web (like at Photobucket...Photo and image hosting, free photo galleries, photo editing) and then insert it into your post.

If you can't set up a Photobucket account you can email me the pix and I'll host if fer ya. We *gots* to have pix of these things, ya know? :smt048

VooDoo


----------



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)

A fellow came by my table at a gun show, said he had shopped the Colt in half of the hall, but the dealers would look at it, then
hand it back to him. (He was asking $550). I asked him how much he would take and he said $450, so here we are. The timing
was off when I checked it later, so I took it to my gunsmith and he worked over the arm which contacts the cylinder sprocket,
and now it indexes fine in double action. But still curious about the value....if I can just figure out how to transfer my pics
to this website!


----------



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)




----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

All the pix on the is site need to be uploaded to the Web and have an address....if you upload the picture to Photobucket (or any online hosting service you prefer!) you'll be able to copy a URL. A URL is an address by which we can all find the picture.

It'll look like this: http://i1347.photobucket.com/albums/p709/VodoundaVinci/ColtModelMTypeIV_zps264bb0a8.jpg

There are a bunch of tools at the top of yer Reply window...third one from the right is "insert image". Once you host the picture online and copy the address, you just click "insert image" and paste the address in...










If you find images on this website, try right clicking on them and you'll find information about where they are hosted....if you can't get it going, there is a help section for this site and admin. will guide you thru the process. You'll love it once you get the hang of it!

VooDoo


----------



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## steves1017 (Feb 9, 2008)

Just listed this on Gunbroker.com.


----------

